# Weed identification/Treatment--Pics included



## reede (May 17, 2010)

I've got a weed growing in one of my pastures that I would like help identifying and figuring out a treatment program. I took samples yesterday to my fertilizer/ag chemical dealer, and he didn't recognize it. Took it today to the extension agent, and no luck there, either. Anyway, I'm in South Carolina, and this is growing in patches in a common bermuda/fescue pasture.





Any ideas? Thanks.

Reed


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Reed

It helps if you add your location to your profile. If your buddies growing bermuda are not able to help you out, take a close up of a single plant and repost-much easier to identify. rick


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have no idea what it is but Milestone will kill it. Beware the three year residual against broadleaf though.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Common Yarrow??

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Mike-I thought it looked like yarrow also, just wanted to see what the whole plant looked like. Never seen it that thick here though. rick


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Yep, looks like yarrow to me.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

That is poinson hemlock get it killed now! Nasty


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Milestone, stinger, dicamba 2-4d. Kill it early


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

I am sorry not poison hemlock. But yes all of the above will smoke it.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Here's a few more closeup pics:


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Does appear to be yarrow. Milestone can be used, as 55 suggested, but it does have residual.....may be running out of time for Bermudagrass and Milestone but you can ask your agencies. I use Milestone occasionally on hard to kill species, but I generally try to area treat my fields and pastures instead of a general treatment.

Regards, Mike


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Grazon is looking better to me from what I see. Looks like a quart/acre, which would definitely come out better cost wise, and usewise as well. Thoughts?

Thanks for your help and input, folks.

Reed


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the help. Grazon took care of it.


----------

